# 2012 Cruze eco



## TheDoorMan (Mar 27, 2014)

To all,

I have had my '12 Cruze for nine months now and absolutely love it. I have put on 16000 miles since I purchased it (which I did buy brand new even though I bought it late in '13). 

I have started to get the itch to put my own work into it. I have already tinted the windows, and now I am trying to figure out what is next. I have thought about:
1. Halo headlamps (love the look but if I were to do this would they work the same as my stock lights? i.e. automatic/daytime running lights)
2. Cold air intake
3. new sound system
4. blacked out badges and eco rims


Any suggestions about any of those ideas would be great! And if anyone wants to share pics of their own similar work that would be helpful as well!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have a '12 eco and tuned it does alot for improving how it drives!


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

As far as intakes go, I think most people, including myself, use the K&N short ram. It's easy to install and has a heat shield. The Injen can be used as a short ram or cold air, but the cold air requires gutting the factory tubing in the fender well, loosening the cover in the wheel well or removing the front bumper. ZZP has one too, I think there are two versions. The original without a heat shield and a newer version with a heat shield. The Injen and ZZP have set off codes without a tune for some members.

For the badges, I did black carbon fiber overlays on my bow ties and debadged the rest. I went with carbon fiber because it was thicker than the standard black overlays. The regular black ones just sat funny and showed every imperfection. I got my overlays from GrafxWerks.com. They have great prices, colors and quality. And they have overlays for just about every Cruze badge there is on these cars, even the wheel bow ties. Other members have used vinyl wrap or Pasti Dip to do their's.

The Eco wheels are awesome, by far my favorite of all the types. But I already have them as mine is an Eco.

And I don't listen to music when I drive so I can't comment on that.

One thing I will add is swapping out those amber side markers for smoked or clear ones. You can get overlays from GrafxWerks or actually swap out the housings, which is what I did, at Klearz.com. Mine are clear with black housings.

I can't seem to upload any pictures on the app right now so I'll try to later.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I think people will vote on getting a tune for most noticable improvements. However, the intake is a very simple DIY that will allow you to hear the spool/BOV, it's a tad expensive (~$200) but its simple. As far as the blacking out goes; you can either vinyl wrap them, get the overlays, or use plasi dip. All are very simple, and pretty cheap.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Can't speak on sound system or intake yet as I only did resonator delete and remove the foam from OEM filter. 

As for vinyl, I went heavier cf as same reasons listed above and it was way cheaper locally on a roll than 2 precut overlays. I did 2 badges and steering wheel bow tie but the texture would let it stay longer than 5 months. I just did the chrome trunk bar but forgot to check the direction of pattern. Not that noticeable unless your OCD like me or I point it out to you in person. Learn from our mistakes, vinyl isn't as hard to grasp after a few tries. Trunk and bumper bow tie took 1 try steering wheel took 4. 










*Edit* I also had some left for the side markers. At night the border still glows orange. 

Close up



Far away




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

